# Stevens 301 .410 Turkey on the patterning board. UPDATED 2/24



## nick_o_demus

Stevens 301 .410 Turkey With extra full turkey choke and Burris fast fire 3 mounted with an aftermarket Sumtoy Customs mount.

I ran three different types of ammo from Apex 9.5’s, Federal #9 and Browning #9. My initial thought was that the Apex would outperform the other two hands down based upon my experience during other patterning test of different calibers. But, the gun is “designed” to use the Federal Heavyweights TSS. And then the Browning came in at nearly 60% the cost of the others (I’m pretty sure the website I ordered it from screwed up their pricing).

At 25 yards the Apex scored more rounds in a 10” circle,but density at vitals goes to the Browning.

At 30 yards the Browning loads edged out the Apex by 18 shots in a 10” circle, but had nearly equal density at vitals as the Apex.

At 40 yards, again, the Browning just barely outperformed the Apex by 2 shot but it also outperformed in density with more shots around the vitals.

The Federal Heavyweights disappointed me with a lackluster performance AND the highest cost per round of any of the loads. Not that it won’t kill, but because of the disintegration of the pattern at every distance, I would put my faith in the Browning and Apex well before the Federal. But, while it did not perform in the numbers game it did consistently deliver shot to the head and high neck to the tune of 10+ at every distance.

While I’m satisfied with the patterns of the Apex and the Browning, I can’t help but want to try a different choke just to see the effect. It has also been suggested to try polishing the barrel but for now I think I’m happy.

Load/shot in 10” circle at 25/30/40

Apex/258/189/116
Federal/195/134/78
Browning/237/207/118


----------



## Buckman18

Thats a very interesting report, and took a lot of effort on your part to make this thread. Thank you.

All ive ever tried is the federal. Looks like i will be ordering some Browning now.


----------



## spencer12

I’ve been wanting to try the brownings so it’s good to hear they are working for you.


----------



## kwarner

Patterned the Federals through mine last year vs Apex and they were also very disappointing compared to the Apex 9.5.


----------



## ShortMagFan

Amazing we’ve reached the point a 410 can pattern like that. 20 years ago those 40 yard patterns would have been good for a 12ga!!


----------



## strothershwacker

Its impressive & I'm not knocking the whole .410 thing but I just can't wrap my mind round spending all that $ to get a .410 to almost do what my .12 has been doing all along. Is it all for weight reduction? Recoil? Or just the idea of doing it? For the love of shotguns maybe??


----------



## Gaswamp

thanks for sharing the report...suprised about the Brownings


----------



## deast1988

Nice report, but the #9s vs #9.5 is hard to judge. You loose a substantial about of pellets per load comparing those sizes. The stand by of 100” in a 10in circle shows your good to go with either the Apex or the browning to atleast 40yds. I’ve seen the Quality control differ pretty good with actual 301t .410 chokes. Sometimes as much .010 in constriction. I’ve seen the .385/.390 range really do some awesome stuff with the 7/8oz #9.5 payloads. Look forward to see which choke you go with and if you pick up any performance with it. 

The .390 Indian creek with the 7/8oz #9.5s I’ve seen patterns posted 210/220 range. That would be a bonified 45yd/50yd rig.


----------



## Whit90

pretty neat!


----------



## nick_o_demus

strothershwacker said:


> Its impressive & I'm not knocking the whole .410 thing but I just can't wrap my mind round spending all that $ to get a .410 to almost do what my .12 has been doing all along. Is it all for weight reduction? Recoil? Or just the idea of doing it? For the love of shotguns maybe??



For me it's a couple of things... I'm a 40 yard and under hunter. I personally don't feel like I've won anything if they're not within that range. So it ups the challenge of the hunt a little bit in a since that I have to get him within range, but I would never try dropping one with a .410 unless I was absolutely confident in the my capabilities and the capabilities of the gun itself. And if nothing else, I have a  fine squirrel and small critter gun or a good first gun for kid later in life. I'll likely take the first bird of the season with my 20 gauge, just as a precaution. LOL! I'm also a "gun" guy. It shadowed only by my love of turkey hunting. So a new shotgun to play with is a good marriage of both hobbies.     



deast1988 said:


> Nice report, but the #9s vs #9.5 is hard to judge. You loose a substantial about of pellets per load comparing those sizes. The stand by of 100” in a 10in circle shows your good to go with either the Apex or the browning to atleast 40yds. I’ve seen the Quality control differ pretty good with actual 301t .410 chokes. Sometimes as much .010 in constriction. I’ve seen the .385/.390 range really do some awesome stuff with the 7/8oz #9.5 payloads. Look forward to see which choke you go with and if you pick up any performance with it.
> 
> The .390 Indian creek with the 7/8oz #9.5s I’ve seen patterns posted 210/220 range. That would be a bonified 45yd/50yd rig.



You're not the only person who has mentioned the lack of consistency within the chokes. If I try anything it will likely be the Indian Creek choke and at the same time may add the Foxtrot ammo to my testing as I hear it performs very well. It better as it would be the most expensive of the rounds. As far as the #9's vs 9.5's that error was on my end... For whatever reason I thought the Apex were 9's.


----------



## Buckman18

Mine has the factory choke. I swabbed out the barrel just now and touched one off at 35 yards. I got 169 in 10 with the federals. Maybe a clean barrel makes a big impact because I wasnt this high last year.

For another comparison, i have a 12 gauge in this same gun and get a very similar pellet count with longbeard #5's with a kicks choke!!


----------



## nick_o_demus

Buckman18 said:


> Mine has the factory choke. I swabbed out the barrel just now and touched one off at 35 yards. I got 169 in 10 with the federals. Maybe a clean barrel makes a big impact because I wasnt this high last year.
> 
> For another comparison, i have a 12 gauge in this same gun and get a very similar pellet count with longbeard #5's with a kicks choke!!



This has my interest peaked now. While I've never polished a barrel it seems like a pretty easy process, but I would assume a super clean barrel would have somewhat of the same effect. Glad you mentioned this... I'm going to try it when I can and see. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

nick_o_demus said:


> This has my interest peaked now. While I've never polished a barrel it seems like a pretty easy process, but I would assume a super clean barrel would have somewhat of the same effect. Glad you mentioned this... I'm going to try it when I can and see. Thanks for your input.




what are you doing to "polish" your barrel? just a good cleaning? i picked up one of these and found a few boxes of the Feds, now i'm wishing i had the apex or brownings but going to give the Feds a try first! Thanks for your info


----------



## nick_o_demus

Kwaksmoka said:


> what are you doing to "polish" your barrel? just a good cleaning? i picked up one of these and found a few boxes of the Feds, now i'm wishing i had the apex or brownings but going to give the Feds a try first! Thanks for your info



From what I see its pretty simple. You use a bore brush, maybe a .22 cal, wrapped with steel wool and use your cleaning rod like you would normally except chucked in a drill, soak with polishing compound and run it up and down the bore just until you can feel the barrel heating up, clean and repeat. Sounds like it just smooths any small burrs or imperfections out of the bore. I'm sure there's more to it. But in a nutshell that what's I understand.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

nick_o_demus said:


> From what I see its pretty simple. You use a bore brush, maybe a .22 cal, wrapped with steel wool and use your cleaning rod like you would normally except chucked in a drill, soak with polishing compound and run it up and down the bore just until you can feel the barrel heating up, clean and repeat. Sounds like it just smooths any small burrs or imperfections out of the bore. I'm sure there's more to it. But in a nutshell that what's I understand.



thanks for your reply!


----------



## nick_o_demus

I’ve ordered a box of the Apex Ninja’s. Curiosity got the best of me. I’ll post results of them as soon as I have another chance to shoot.


----------



## labsnducks

Please do I have the older apex ammo and interested if the ninja is any better!


----------



## nick_o_demus

labsnducks said:


> Please do I have the older apex ammo and interested if the ninja is any better!



Testing the ninjas this weekend.


----------



## six

Mine didn’t did not do to well with the factory choke.   Fed TSS #9’s we’re sub 100 in the 10 at 40.   Installed an Indian Creek 390.   All numbers are at a lasered  40. 

Apex 9 1/2’s      144

Federal 9’s.       109

FoxTrot 9’s.       144

FoxTrot 9 1/2’s (383 Stroker)    197


----------



## hawglips

370NM

Factrory choke
(42 yds)
193 in 10" 


Indian Creek .385
(42 yds)
204 in 10"


----------



## nick_o_demus

With the factory choke the ninjas, IMO, smashed the others in sheer numbers.

For reference here are the previous results.
Load/shot in 10” circle at 25/30/40
-Apex Pt/258/189/116
-Federal/195/134/78
-Browning/237/207/118

*APEX NINJAS/284/247/148*

I'm really torn here. I cant decide if I want to try an IC choke or leave it as it sits. Right now she's a 40 yard gun all day long. I'm not one to take a shot much further than that... Maybe someday, but for now I cant wait to try her out in the field.


----------



## six

If you want a few more pellets in your dead turkeys head, try the Indian Creek.   If you just want dead 40 yard turkeys, hunt what you have.   A bird ain’t going to survive that pattern.   Good luck.


----------



## antharper

That should work well


----------



## CassGA

Good to see with the Apex Ninjas. Thanks for posting the results. I just picked some up in Nashville for the same setup. I plan on trying them out this weekend.


----------



## Timber1

You should shoot a little higher.
Your going to get shot in his breast.


----------



## fountain

Change chokes and I beleive you will pick up a good bit more in the core.  I put a jebs in mine and shoot handload 9.5s and am getting consistent high 170s-180 at 40
  The factory choke didnt do good at all in mine.


----------



## nick_o_demus

Timber1 said:


> You should shoot a little higher.
> Your going to get shot in his breast.



But that's part of the seasoning isn't it? LOL!


----------



## nick_o_demus

fountain said:


> Change chokes and I beleive you will pick up a good bit more in the core.  I put a jebs in mine and shoot handload 9.5s and am getting consistent high 170s-180 at 40
> The factory choke didnt do good at all in mine.



Seems a lot of folks are having that issue with the inconsistency of the factory chokes. I must have got lucky. I'll stick with this for now. For future use, what constriction did you choose??


----------



## Backstraps

Here’s 20 and 40 yards with the factory choke and federal #9’s...... hopefully it’s good enough for my youth hunter this coming weekend in South Florida.


----------



## Backstraps




----------



## Backstraps




----------



## nick_o_demus

Backstraps said:


> Here’s 20 and 40 yards with the factory choke and federal #9’s...... hopefully it’s good enough for my youth hunter this coming weekend in South Florida.



They look like dead birds to me. Good to see the federals performed for somebody. They were junk out of mine. using the bead?


----------



## Backstraps

Using a cheap truglo gobble stopper. It’s setup for a youth hunter.


----------



## hambone76

Those patterns look good Nic. If you do your part you’ll have a dead bird.


----------



## Backstraps




----------



## hambone76

Backstraps said:


> Using a cheap truglo gobble stopper. It’s setup for a youth hunter.


Those Truglo sights are durable as heck. Ive had one of their red dots on a .300 Blackout AR for several years now and it has never lost its zero, despite falling over while propped on a tree and hitting hard ground, tossed around in a boat and being used/abused on numerous pig and deer hunts. I have had nothing but great service from mine.
Before being on my Blackout, that same red dot was set up on a Remington 7400 chambered in 30/06 that served as my pig gun for a few years.


----------



## hambone76

I drew a 10” circle, held dead center on it at 40 yards and let her rip. 
123 Federal TSS 9’s in the circle at 40 yards. 
Stevens 301 Turkey .410 with the original choke. Im pleased.


----------



## nick_o_demus

hambone76 said:


> I drew a 10” circle, held dead center on it at 40 yards and let her rip.
> 123 Federal TSS 9’s in the circle at 40 yards.
> Stevens 301 Turkey .410 with the original choke. Im pleased.



It really is interesting the difference folks are having with not only the federals but the factory chokes as well. That oughta kill a bird. Good luck, Ham!


----------



## hambone76

nick_o_demus said:


> It really is interesting the difference folks are having with not only the federals but the factory chokes as well. That oughta kill a bird. Good luck, Ham!


Thank you Sir! My Son will be using this on the youth weekend and I hope to take it up to Cohutta this Spring as well.


----------



## CassGA

I shot mine today. Stevens 301 .410 with factory choke. Tried Federal TSS #9's and Apex Turkey Ninja #9.5's, both 30 yards and 40 yards. Overall I got better results with the Federal. Patterns were a little right while testing and I have already made the adjustment. I did not count pellets.


----------



## six

Left to right.  Dead, dead, dead and dead!    Good luck.


----------



## nick_o_demus

CassGA said:


> I shot mine today. Stevens 301 .410 with factory choke. Tried Federal TSS #9's and Apex Turkey Ninja #9.5's, both 30 yards and 40 yards. Overall I got better results with the Federal. Patterns were a little right while testing and I have already made the adjustment. I did not count pellets.



No need to count when they look like that. Proof is in the pudding. The federals did really well in yours.


----------



## labsnducks

Didn’t count but this is my 301 at 40 with jebs choke shooting old apex 9.5 load


----------



## nick_o_demus

labsnducks said:


> Didn’t count but this is my 301 at 40 with jebs choke shooting old apex 9.5 load


What constriction is your jebs?


----------



## labsnducks

385


----------

